# Holy awesome fishing batman



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 17, 2017)

The last nine days has been awesome. Been a bit breezy but the fishing has been on fire. For the inshore, let someone else deal with those pain in the butt shrimp and use mud minnows. That's all I use and they work. Flounder has been my favorite species to target due to the fact there are rarely any throwbacks and they're delicious. 

Offshore has been a mackerel heaven with beautiful eating size kings being caught and trophy Spanish being caught. Sea bass are doing well but have to work through the shorts to get some meat in the box. 

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 17, 2017)

Holy smokes dude y'all are on fire


----------



## sea trout (Jun 17, 2017)

You've photo persuaded me to come down for tomorrow and Monday
We're already packed and I'm fixin to hit the sack so I can get up and head down just after midnight!
I hope to see y'all around the baitshack some....I'd love to pick up some mudminnows and ask y'all how the water is nearshore for mackeral trolling for greenhorns!
See y'all soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2017)

Very nice haul!


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 17, 2017)

Flatties and sea bass! Awesome!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 18, 2017)

That is guys. Been very lucky here lately. Come see us sea trout we will be around.


----------



## patoga (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks Jimmy learned a lot and had an awesome time. I will be back next time we are down from Pa.  Stay safe and tight lines.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 18, 2017)

The proverbial "boat load"..

I fish fresh water all the time.
Would rather salt water fish any day!

Congratulations on a great trip!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Wow,,,, nice catches,,,, now ya got me hungry for flounder,,,,


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 18, 2017)

patoga said:


> Thanks Jimmy learned a lot and had an awesome time. I will be back next time we are down from Pa.  Stay safe and tight lines.



I look forward to it brother


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 22, 2017)

those Sharpnose eat pretty dang good, bet I threw back hundreds of those guys before keeping one for the grill. If it's over 30, it becomes steak dinner now! another great report, thanks capt. Armel..


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 22, 2017)

mlbowfin said:


> those Sharpnose eat pretty dang good, bet I threw back hundreds of those guys before keeping one for the grill. If it's over 30, it becomes steak dinner now! another great report, thanks capt. Armel..



They are pretty darn good. Fun as heck to play with too!


----------

